# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Joystick on a mouse ?

## Tinuviel

Hi heroes !

I work in a company which has created a 3D mouse designed for graphic designers and 3D designers. I find the format suitable for video games and I would like to know your opinion on the subject.

Our mouse is called "Lexip 3D", it has a joystick and a tilt allowing movements in 3 dimensions on 6 axes. Companies like Dassault Systems have had the opportunity to work with.

Today, we don‘t sold this product anymore but we are working on a new basis for our professional target. On my side, I would like to present some mouse’s configurations on video games to my superiors to propose the development of a Lexip gaming mouse. I had the opportunity to do some tests on your game: http://www.ark-innovation.com/img/gifs/OW.gif

You can set the tilt, the joystick, the buttons as well as the classic keys of the mouse (X/Y axis, left/right clic).

As regular players, what do you think of our mouse?
Would it be interesting for Overwatch or another game?
Do you have any configuration ideas?

I look forward to talk with you !

----------


## Alecthro

If I can get my hands on one, I would love to test it out! Seems like a neat idea, and they joystick could have a ton of advantages over other players in the game.

----------


## Tinuviel

Thanks @Alecthro for your answer  :Smile: 
What advantages have you in mind ?

Have you any ideas of configuration ?

Here is the list of the buttons and X, Y, Z axis :
-	Left and right clics
-	2 side buttons
-	Joystick button (you press the joy)
-	Analog joystick 360° : config on 4 directions
-	Analog tilt 360° : config on 4 directions
-	Translation up, down, left, right 
-	Scroll wheel up, down
-	Scroll wheel button
-	Lexip button (under the scroll wheel)
-	Scroll wheel sensitivity
-	Mouse sensitivity
-	DPI (01 to 5040)

You can set up all these buttons with the Control Panel. You can do what you want (keyboard keys, shortcuts, macros…).

----------


## REKTYABOI

looks cool defenitlty looking to that
even tho probobly wont be very comftible tho

----------


## Tinuviel

> looks cool defenitlty looking to that
> even tho probobly wont be very comftible tho


Thanks !
At first, the mouse is quite strange in hand, but you get used to it in a short time (1h max) : it's like any other controller  :Smile:

----------

